# devils hammock hunt



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Here are some pictures from a hunt that a few members went on last week


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Wow these are some monsters ! Good shooting.


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

WOWWW those things are huge!! You have a lot of good meet there !


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Wonderful!!! I can just smell those things frying up!!! Great outing.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

It was a blast! Water still needs to come up a little bit


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Very cool. I had to laugh though. You guys have the, "yes we are bad asses" look on your faces.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Beanflip said:


> Very cool. I had to laugh though. You guys have the, "yes we are bad asses" look on your faces.


Lol only took us three pics to look that way.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> Beanflip said:
> 
> 
> > Very cool. I had to laugh though. You guys have the, "yes we are bad asses" look on your faces.
> ...


Lol! Great! If I were you I wouldn't be able to wipe the grin off my face.


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> Here are some pictures from a hunt that a few members went on last week


i was wondering about the RH slingshot. There's a lot of talk about them. In your opinion does it make you mor accurate?

Njones


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

It helps out with alignment you still have to practice there is no easy button.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Looking good..oh yeah fried legs & fried tater's ..some greens& little home made bread..Now were talking ...

Great hunting my friends..~~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Blade (Jun 5, 2014)

They look like they're as big as your forearm ghost! There is nothing around here like that. Great job!


----------

